# Overlays



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Has anyone had emblem, arrow, or lettering overlays for a few years now and are they still sticking on real good. Are they peeling after x amount of time ? Thinking about painting my upper grilles and getting GTO lettering overlays


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Why not have the emblems painted while the grills are being done?


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I've had the arrowhead overlays for a little over a year. Front one caught a tiny rock and chipped the outer silver and now a tiny little black spot from the under shows. It annoys me a like a car ding every time i see it.


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Have you considered plastidip? I plastidipped mine and they look great. The stuff comes in a 6 dollar spray can and lasts a surprisingly long time. The best thing about it is that if you don't like it or it gets chipped or something it literally peels right off and can be redone. It also edges itself perfectly along anything that has an edge, like our symbols. Check it out on YouTube 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

*Yes, try it*

They have not came off or peeled on mine in rain or hand car washes, front and back, had for almost a year. Just clean arrow heads very good first, and apply the sticke centered and try not to touch the sticky side


----------



## eric_cspan (Apr 18, 2013)

Good overlays last awhile. Why not get the new repro arrowheads for $29 and be done with it?


----------

